# Tesco Mobile anyone have it any good???



## Frank (23 Mar 2016)

I was looking at changing the phone.

Tesco popped up with a decent looking deal for a new smart phone.

I know they don't have 4G not that much of a deal for me.

Are they any good I know they piggy back on Three / O2


----------



## rob oyle (23 Mar 2016)

Frank said:


> I know they don't have 4G not that much of a deal for me.
> 
> Are they any good I know they piggy back on Three / O2


Been with them for a few years now, no issues. They do work off the O2 network (and presumably the Three network also now) anywhere coverage isn't so great might be an issue. My only complaint is that I'm on a very cheap (and old) package which only includes 1GB of data and I sail close to the wind on that each month.


----------



## Frank (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks Rob

They seem to be doing some good data packages now 30 for 500 mins 500 txts and 15GB on bill pay then looks like good offers on mobiles hence the query.

24 months contract is a pain but what can you do.

Might be time to switch


----------



## Jazz01 (23 Mar 2016)

Frank - as an alternative... if you can pick up a sim free phone (argos etc), I would recommend http://48months.ie/ for packages... just throwing out an alternative, been using this for a number of years and very happy with them. Excellent customer support too (all online, which suits me)


----------



## horusd (23 Mar 2016)

I'm with them for yrs, and love em!  I do the €15 a month package with unlimited IRL calls which Tesco don't acutally charge for. €10 (of your 15 top-up ) buys you unlimited texts and €5 buys you 1GB of data which I've never exceeded.  Can be pricey when abroad, so make sure to turn-off roaming.  BTW you can use tesco coupons to buy credit if you shop in their stores, they even do a power-up top up where a €5 coupon buys you €15 credit for the phone, finally there is no contract.  What's not to like?


----------



## Frank (23 Mar 2016)

How's the coverage though H


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2016)

@Frank TescoMobile also have SIM free packages with unlimited calls & unlimited texts & 15GB data / month plus 200 free national web-texts & 50 free international web-texts. It's a 30-day only contract for €25 / month. 2nd to none I am a customer for some time and any time I've had an issue it's been sorted with credits, Tesco points, or bill cancellation. I also have a Tesco loyalty card and convert vouchers on the statement to cash to pay my phone bill. €5 in vouchers coverts to €15 off my phone bill.

http://www.tescomobile.ie/shoppingcart/index.aspx

HTH


----------



## horusd (23 Mar 2016)

Coverage is very good.   I have heard some mumblings about the coverage since O2 were taken over the Three, but I haven't had any issues. I live in Dublin but routinely hike in the country and haven't experienced many instances of no coverage.


----------



## Frank (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

Was looking at the sim free options but I have a hankering for a new smart phone.

The last one is 3 years old now and the battery is getting tired.


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2016)

Buy unlocked from Apple of from this the crowd if you want to go Android https://oneplus.net/ie (dual SIM or single SIM options).  Does anyone buy Windoze phones?


----------



## Frank (24 Mar 2016)

apple boo  

What do you think of the oneplus mathepac?


----------



## RichInSpirit (24 Mar 2016)

I'm on the €30 per month plan, 15gb data 500 texts and 500 minutes. Into my 2nd 24 month contract and 2nd phone.
I love them compared to the alternatives. I don't get nuisance marketing calls, texts or emails.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2016)

@Frank, based solely on spec & price in comparison to the Android opposition, they seem to have a compelling offering. It's certainly better than buying a handset on credit from a crappy service provider because you you can't swap networks without losing your phone. I've only ever handled the dual-sim phone and It's a quality product.  FWIW.

I still have a working 6310i as I used to be a Nokia-only buyer but now buy Apple only.


----------



## Frank (26 Mar 2016)

I actually still have a working 6310i in the van there was no battery anxiety with that.

Showing our age.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (27 Mar 2016)

Eir have a business mobile details including calls in Europe and Internet at home and abroad. Sim only. 20 euro + vat. Seems good


----------



## Gaothfar (11 Mar 2017)

Myself and herself are on Tesco billpay and are happy with it but have two interesting quibbles with the service.
1: I was getting poor coverage and emailed them to inquire. I got a call on my phone during which the nice young lady said that there was no coverage in my area. I pointed out that she was talking to me and that I had been with them for a long time but she said she had a map that showed there was no coverage. Bizarre.
2: We bought a sim card to put the young fella on the same deal and when it didn't arrive we rang Tesco. They said we would have to ring the courier company but they had no tracking number. Herself foolishly rang the couriers instead of insisting on a refund then and there and, needless to say, she got nowhere. So, back to Tesco and a different operator agreed to cancel charges and send a new sim.


----------



## aprentice (12 Mar 2017)

It really depends on where you live
Where i live and places i frequent the only provider that i can get 4g and ************************* reception is vodafone
I tried 3 out for a while and then had an ordeal breaking out of contract proving it was dropping calls ect... and then changed back to vodafone


----------



## Radium (1 May 2017)

I am in Sligo and have Tesco mobile a couple of months now. Coverage is poor. I am in Sligo town at the minute and I have zero signal (trying to meet a friend but cannot phone or text! Frustrating). Never had this problem with any of the mainstream carriers when I used them in the past. My brother said Tesco worked for him in Dublin but he got rid of it when he moved to Galway: no coverage there either. Both myself and my daughter will be switching from Tesco tomorrow. I reckon Tesco must have been given a bit of a Yellowpack deal from Meteor/O2 or whoever they are supposed to be piggybacking on!


----------



## pudds (1 May 2017)

Lots of complaints over here http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057720866 you are not alone, I'm with them for yrs now in Waterford city and have been lucky to get good phone and text service which is all I need and the bonus credit which is why I'm still with them.  I have a backup phone on meteor though.


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2017)

I was in Galway at the weekend and my phone never missed a beat for reception on text, speech or data, while others whinged about poor reception.  There are factors other than the service provider that can influence the quality of service e.g. the phone itself and whether it's encased in a protective or decorative cover. I'm with Tescomobile since 2012 and won't swap now.


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 Aug 2018)

Got an email saying that Tesco mobile is going 4G this month.
Brilliant !


----------



## ashore (19 Oct 2018)

When I moved to an offshore island off Mayo, I bought 2 phohes at tesco, One was E10, very basic, the other E15. I use pay as you go and coverage is excellent way out here. That is all I need; I have internet with an excellent small local  provider called Westnet.


----------

